# Check out this buck



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

Hi, I got this buck this summer and would like to hear your opinion on him! He is 8 months and well over 100lb! I got him for my paint/spotted girls hoping to get interesting colors and improve size.


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

Anyone?


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Nice! I like him! I'd like to see a stronger top and more bone, but otherwise I think he's real nice.


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

I don't know much about boers, but he looks like a handsome guy. He seems to have decent muscle on him, and he's a good weight for 8 months. Could you post a pic of him set up more, I don't know if it's him or the pic but it makes his butt look really high?
Like he doesn't have a straight top line. Someone will post who can give you pros and cons......


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

The irish would say "a good stout man"


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

Thanks, he's standing on an incline, i'll get a new pic as soon as I can.


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

Here is more pics!:-D


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Really nice roman nose, the topline looks great in the second set of photos. Doesn't look like he has a lot of brisket but he does seem to have good muscling in the back end. Definitely will add height to your kid crop it looks like! Not as long as some of the newer style boers but I think he is lovely. Is he registered?


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

Yes, he is USBGA registered!:dance:


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

I like him a lot!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Your thread has been moved to Goat Conformation. It did not fit in the Health and Wellness section.


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

Thanks!!! I'm hoping to get 2 or more doelings out of him, I only have 2 girls bred
to him, one is a paint caring black, the other is a paint/spotted doe with faint moon spots also caring black! Brunswick (the buck) is 2nd or possibly 3rd generation black head! I love color!!! I plan on only breeding him this once, I can only house 1 mature buck and my kiko is my favorite herd sire, so I'm praying for pink!ray:


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

SalteyLove mentioned brisket so I got a close-up here it is!!!


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer (Jan 18, 2014)

Not bad! I'd like to see more bone and maybe a bit longer but he is nice and wide and looks straight on top.  Has a nice neck and love the black head. I would buy him if I could


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

I almost forgot to mention he only gets alfalfa hay, no grain, no pellets! Ok, I do give him occasional peanuts, he likes those as a treat!:yum:


----------



## burtfarms (Apr 4, 2013)

i like him alot too! very handsome guy!!


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

Very nice. He has what I refer to as a "wether maker" look to him. Like others have said, could use a little more length of hind saddle and bone, but overall a good looking buck. Congrats and good luck with his kids. 

Sent from my XT881 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

Thanks everyone!!!


----------



## HoukFarms (Apr 14, 2013)

Are you just renting him? Where are you located? He is really nice!!I love his straight topline!


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

He's my new buck, I want to see what he throws, then I will decide if I will keep or sell. He's bred to two paint/spotted does due April/May, I can't wait!! I'm in AZ.


----------



## HoukFarms (Apr 14, 2013)

He is really nice!


----------

